# Featured EV Video: Living with an EV part 4



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

2414768
Gav's EV Conversion - Living with an EV - IV from Gav on Vimeo. 

If you aren't familiar with Gav, he's been a long time contributing member of DIYElectricCar under the name of "kiwiev." Gav converted a 1987 Mitsubishi Tredia last year and has been since making films about his conversion, his lifestyle and other EV conversions. This video is the fourth in the series of lifestyle videos. Gav shows a few changes around the house and gets some live status updates from 3 different active conversions. BIts of interest from this video include the Curtis and Kelly controller size comparison as well as a fantastic 2 minute video showing Gav's conversion in totality from start to finish.

t home Gav shows a few new things that have changed including a dedicated charging socket for the car outside and a very eco-friendly heat pump inside. Gav notes in the video that even while gas and petrol prices continue to drop there is still a very high interest in electric vehicles and conversions. He visits two local garages to get updates on their conversions and one garage over the internet. What's very interesting that is different from many conversions is that two out of three of the conversions shown in this video are using Lithium Ion batteries, which were previously too cost-prohibitive to use.

The first conversion shown is a Plymouth Laser which had started out AC but switched to DC for cost reasons. It will run the standard 144v pack configuration but will have 160 Lithium Ion cells. The second conversion is a Toyota MR2 which is totally gutted and will be a 144v Lead-Acid system running a Netgain Warp motor off of a Kelly controller. Last but not least is the remote interview showing a Ford Capri which is 98% complete. The Capri will have an Netgain Impulse motor, Curtis controller and 45 90AH Lithium Ion batteries.


----------

